# Recommend me please



## tommyk (Jul 4, 2010)

I need a 3 bedroom anything from 13th April for 5 weeks in the larnaca to Paralimni area. Anybody know who I could rent off? Thanks


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Holiday homes in Cyprus - holiday rentals direct from owner


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Owners direct is a very popular site for holiday rentals.


----------

